# Your favorite metal framed handgun



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While polymer striker-fired wonder guns are what sells and fills police holsters in most of the world, some of the best handguns ever made have metal frames. I have more than one handgun void of plastic (except maybe the grips) and they all do everything they need to and then some.

I really like the Beretta 92G. It fits my hand well, is very soft shooting, more accurate than most handguns and has some heft to it. Thanks to its adoption by the US military and many LEA's mags and accessories are readily available. I purchased a police trade in 92F from LA Co. Sheriff's Office for $250 and then a few years later a 92G from the Dekalb Co. Sheriff's Office for $299. Both are still excellent shooters albeit a bit beat up. Mags are everywhere and you can even upgrade to MecGar mags in 15, 17 or 20 rounds varieties. The two weakness of the guns are a locking block which is prone to breaking with heavy use and an integral front sight which cannot be replaced with a simple hammer and punch (or sight tool). Still I would not feel undergunned on duty or off with a Beretta 92 series.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like we think alike , 
my Favorite handgun (non revolver), hands down, is my Beretta M9A1.

Second only in accuracy to my Springfield RO 1911.
But all around my favorite .
















Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am also a big fan of Smith & Wesson 1st-3rd Gen semiautos. Rugged and reliable the 3rd Gens were THE gun to have in law enforcement for many years. The trigger pull is not quite as good as Beretta, but they come in a multitude of shapes and sizes. Double stack, single stack, full size, compact, subcompact, etc. They are also easy to work on and easy to modify. My 5904 is one of the best S&W made. The 5904 comes with factory 15 rounds mags but MecGar also makes 15, 17 & 20 rounds mags for them. My 5904 and my Beretta 92G take turns going to the range with me.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I also like the M9 and find it easy to shoot well.
But... since the mission statement of this thread opened the door up to non Autos I will say Ruger GP100, .357 Magnum in stainless w/ 4.25 inch barrel.
Its more a all around trail gun rather than pure SD gun.

but it can do SD in a pinch and can also hunt in a pinch. A jack of all trades all while being nearly indestructible..


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

b rwgyu42ir3opsw1[;q


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If I could steal one for under $300 it might become my favorite.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

backlash said:


> If I could steal one for under $300 it might become my favorite.


This is my Tanfoglio Mossad 9mm. Italian made, Israeli issued clone of the CZ-75. Paid a whopping $190 for it. Shows some use and age but it still a straight shooter. There are still good deals out there if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I like that Tangfolio, my buddy has one, and loves it, good shooter.

Ok, I mentioned my SA Range Officer earlier, and I have to say it is so close to being my favorite, all metal, handgun , I could sneeze and call it first...
*
This is the most accurate , easy to hit dead center with, handgun I've ever shot.
*
I just wonder if all of them are dead on accurate as mine is.

Yep, I made the grips , curly cherry, 
I have a dozen pair I've made from different wood....Fun hobby.

















Jim


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hands down it would be a 1911


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

1911 Springfield. 1911 Rock Island Armory. 1911 Generic.

Smith and Wesson model 19. Ruger GP100


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a tie for me between my Ruger MkII and my Kimber Pro-Tac 2...


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I'd have to say my all time favorite is my S&W 625. I've never had a gun fit my hand any better. It's a straight and very fast revolver.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

phideaux said:


> I like that Tangfolio, my buddy has one, and loves it, good shooter.
> 
> Ok, I mentioned my SA Range Officer earlier, and I have to say it is so close to being my favorite, all metal, handgun , I could sneeze and call it first...
> *
> ...


1911 for me! My dad has a colt custom that i just love. Phideaux nice job on those grips! Really nice!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My favorite handgun is a single action revolver. There is just something about them that 'feels right' when you hold them. I choose the Ruger Single Six in .32 H&R Mag. Of course one is not enough. You need a pair. One with a red dot sight and one with iron sights (with a custom fiber optic front sight).

Of course some people insist on a semi auto. So I choose a Walther PP in .32 auto. Naturally you need a pair.

Oh, it is handy that these two Rugers also fire the .32 auto ammo


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

For me it's the CZ-82. The Czechs make some fine handguns and, at least for me, this one is the best of the breed. It fits my hand well and, in all honesty, it's one of the few pistols I can fire and hit something smaller than the broad side of a barn. And the 9x18 Makarov round is a great compromise between the low recoil of the .380 and the penetrating power of 9 mil. I own two, plus a full kit of spare parts ('cause 3 is 2, 2 is 1, and 1 is none, right?).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hands down... early CZ-75.

.

I can hit a paper plate every time at 50 yards... a feat I cannot duplicate with any other pistol. I bought it 25 years ago, I think I paid $375 but don't really remember.. maybe it was $295? 

VERY CLOSE SECOND is my very early (1982-83?) Taurus PT-92 made on the Beretta tooling in Brazil when the factory changed hands. Still the original locking block - - not sure how that;s possible.... but I have a spare from Brownell's anyway. The PT-92 has the safety down on the frame, which I prefer over up on the slide, which I always thought was a mistake by Beretta.

OH, and surplus M9 mags work if you enlarge the slot for the mag release catch. I have a dozen mags for less than $40! Some were $5, some were $3...

The Taurus was $175...Best $175 I have EVER spent on ANY gun EVER!!!!

I would like a Tanfoglio copy of the CZ-75 - just can never find one.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

The only gun I ever regretted getting rid of was my Dan Wesson 357, model 15-2 pistol pack (2.5', 4', 6' and 8") with four barrels. Shot better than I could hold it. Sure wish I still had it.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Another one ...ALL STEEL....that I just love,

The GKs love it, because it's really *loud,* vey accurate, low recoil...and *HUGE fireball.*

Ya know , rifle cartridge in a handgun.
Ruger Blackhawk in .30 Carbine
















Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My favorite metal wheel gun is the Colt Diamondback 38spl. My Dad upgraded from a skinny barreled S&W M10 to this for duty use but only for about a year or two. Then the department authorized the .357 mag and the Colt went into a pistol box. The fit, finish and blueing quality are simply amazing.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

There is this ^^^

and then there is everything else...... I dunno 9mm? Even the Marine's have relearned the lessons of times past......45 caliber.....


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I dont do photos, so use your imagination
I like that Ruger Blackhawk, (husband has it) but prefer the Redhawk. Like the distance between the grip and the trigger on the Redhawk.
Also a Smith 1911 45. First gun. Favorite.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> I dont do photos, so use your imagination
> I like that Ruger Blackhawk, (husband has it) but prefer the Redhawk. Like the distance between the grip and the trigger on the Redhawk.
> Also a Smith 1911 45. First gun. Favorite.


Is this what you mean


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope. That's a Canadian Redhawk. This is a Ruger Redhawk.


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

My favorite is S&W 638 .38 sp +P. It is easy for concealment in my pocket in an Uncle Mikes holster along with a sig 938 nightmare. Both are easily concealable which is more or less what I look for. Now that I realize those are my only 'all metal' guns I may have to pick up something. I like my Glocks a lot though


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> This is my Tanfoglio Mossad 9mm. Italian made, Israeli issued clone of the CZ-75. Paid a whopping $190 for it. Shows some use and age but it still a straight shooter. There are still good deals out there if you keep your eyes open.


Want your money back?

ANYWAY, this or a Browning HI-power.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Nope. That's a Canadian Redhawk. This is a Ruger Redhawk.


Awwww take all the wind out of my sailes lol


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Magus said:


> Want your money back?
> 
> ANYWAY, this or a Browning HI-power.


Many years ago I wanted an older Browning Hi power. I did buy a very nice one made in 1965. It is a fine gun and shoots well. But now I find I would much rather have a single-action/double action, like a Beretta 92. So I am now kind of looking for one of them for no real reason.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another pretty solid metal handgun I own is the Beretta Cougar 8000F, which is the metal predecessor to the PX4 Compact. The Cougar was discontinued by Beretta but is now being made by Stoeger (aka Turkish Beretta). It has a rotary lock up barrel which makes it both very accurate and very soft shooting (like the PX4). Otherwise it is shares some similarities with the Beretta 92F. I have seen the Stoeger version on sale for as little as $329 NIB.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had a number of Metal Framed Hand Guns that I really liked, but the first Gun I ever bought was, believe it or not, a Llama 9mm built on a 1911 Frame. The Weapon was a sweet shooter, Accurate, and reliable which my Daughter, at about age 16 or 17,used to out shoot a number of Sheriff's Deputies at a benefit shoot at our Range. The only bad thing about that Weapon was that it was a bear to Field Strip for cleaning.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> I've had a number of Metal Framed Hand Guns that I really liked, but the first Gun I ever bought was, believe it or not, a Llama 9mm built on a 1911 Frame. The Weapon was a sweet shooter, Accurate, and reliable which my Daughter, at about age 16 or 17,used to out shoot a number of Sheriff's Deputies at a benefit shoot at our Range. The only bad thing about that Weapon was that it was a bear to Field Strip for cleaning.


Ahhh yes, Llama. Spain used to have 3 major gun makers: Star, Astra and Llama. All three put out some great guns and all three put out a few duds. In my youth I lusted after the Llama Micromax 9 pictured below. American gun dealers and gun magazines (think periodicals not ammo feeding devices) largely ignored it. Who in the world would want a slim lightweight subcompact 1911-esque 9mm or .45? :dunno:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> I dont do photos, so use your imagination
> I like that Ruger Blackhawk, (husband has it) but prefer the Redhawk. Like the distance between the grip and the trigger on the Redhawk.
> Also a Smith 1911 45. First gun. Favorite.


What a women!! You and my wife would get along perfectly! or just have alot of fun shooting together!


----------

